# poor output from leisure batteries



## burnel (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, I have 2 leisure batteries sorry dont know size. Both appear to charge up shows fully charged on panel,but when I use electric the batteries drain within 2 days - this weekend away dog agility in field so no hookup, one person in van used minimal electric, usual stuff - running water pump for 2 showers etc watched 1 film on 12v tv, very little lighting and battery died on Saturday evening. Ideas would be appreciated. I also have 2 solar panels on the roof but obviously these arent working either.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have a multimeter, if so you can check the voltages.

On the face of it, even if your batteries are small ones they are not holding the charge. If you have had clear weather the solar panels should be contributing but not knowing the wattages and weather conditions it is impossible to guess what you should expect.

Without more info, battery capacity and voltages and solar power ratings it is difficult to be any more helpful, Alan.


----------



## burnel (Jan 20, 2006)

sorry should have have said that when van sitting in driveway not being used the control panel shows the leisure battery holds its charge and when away I turn my electrics off at the control panel and turn off the pump. Any advice would be great, thanks


----------



## burnel (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks Alan I will go out and buy a multimeter and check the batteries and what size they are, this is all a whole new world to me but I am learning.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree with all the comments,

1) you need to know the Amp/h size of the batteries
2) the age of the batteries
3) how do you charge the batteries, mains? etc
4) the size of your solar panels,
5) looking on the solar regulator should give you some idea of the charge rate
6) I assume that you have had not problem in the past or is this a new van?

You should have at least 110Amp/hour batteries ideally two of them suppling the 12volt supply to your van. If for example you know that the batteries are old and have not been maintained, change them, if they are new.. i would tend to look at the capacity of the batterys you have... but there are so many variables so I can only generalise....


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a similar thought about my batteries, after a low voltage warning when away snowboarding.

My thought is that voltage reading alone doesn't tell you the full picture.
I would suggest you need to load test your batteries to see if they can deliver amps needed.

Most garages [I'm told] carry load testers.
Will be visiting one myself in the next week to make sure my batts are OK, as I think I have one failing [8 months old elecsol].

w


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

wilse
When you have the Elecsol checked if it is u/s get a letter from the testing gargage to state that is no longer any good.
You will need that to make a claim against Elecsol, do not send your claim by recorded delivery that has to be signed for.
No one will sign it and it will be returned. 
Also contact the business you bought from to tell them it has failed. Your contract is with them. Tell them you are making a claim.
If you went to Elecsol to buy a battery you would never even consider them the place is a dump. 

Andy


----------



## burnel (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice, got a friend (man) to come over and test the batteries with meter and found second battery flat and a fuse blown between the two batteries. Put new fuse in and the solar panel amp reading went up from zero to half way. Will charge the batteries up again from mains then retest. Once again thanks, its not easy learning all this stuff but now I know there are fuses between the batteries and learnt how to get into the battery under the seat so a good day.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thats very nice to know...... as a suggestion its a usefull idea to find out why the fuse went... there's always a reason, best to find out as it will happen again.... there should be a fuse at each end of the conecting lead between the batteries and should be around 50amp...


----------



## burnel (Jan 20, 2006)

Clive you were right, the fuse has gone again. the one taken out was a 5amp fuse so I taking it that this is wrong and it should be 50amp fused used - there are 3 in total. Wiring was done by solar power company who installed the panels. Can you just confirm that its 50 amp and not 5 amp. Many thanks Lindsey


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It is always dangerous to give advice about changing fuse sizes as for example this 5A fuse may be physically between the two batteries but not connected electrically between them a photo may be helpful or a sketch showing the wire connections.

Fuses are there to protect the cables from fire. They are sized according to the wire size used and before that the wire size is chosen to carry the current (and or to avoid too much voltage drop). 

When batteries are adjacent there is often no fuse between them just a short piece of thick wire. If fused it can be a 50A fuse or higher and these are normally in high quality fuse holders. 

A 5A fuse would blow I would suspect that there could be a 5A fuse between the solar system and the battery to protect that piece of wire.

As one battery has been flat and presumably it stayed that way for a while, it may now be damaged beyond recall.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Lindsey, All I can advice is that the two batteries are linked with a very big cable (10mm) and should be fused at each end of the batteries by say a 50amp fuse.... the fuse you say has gone again seems to be a problem..... you just need someone near you to investigate why the fuse has gone... it may well be the wrong fuse but with out looking my self I would not want to advise you... there are reasons why the fuse has gone, may well be the incorrect fuse or more likely there's a fault on your electrics... it may well be time consuming to locate but after the fault has been repaired all will be fine and then enjoy your MH


----------



## burnel (Jan 20, 2006)

I think for safety I will take it up to a electrical car mechanic up here in Aberdeen, they deal with electrics in vans etc and I have been told they will be the best to go to. I have kind of lost faith in my mh dealer and the solar power company, and have already had the panels changed as not working and have a feeling that possibly they have never worked. Its difficult to check the work if you dont understand it, thanks for all the advice.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep good idea.... its not rocket sicence at all... simple to me but to others may be difficialt....just as a guide line I would guess the costs would be around £145.00 + VAT


----------

